# At our wits end with house breaking a dog that was dumped



## GAJoe (Feb 4, 2017)

The blonde is the problem.
These dogs were dumped a couple years ago. They were feeding on a deer carcass in the ditch and smelled like you wouldn't believe. The mut was easy to lure with some chicken but the blonde was keeping her distance; very timid. I was sure the coyotes would get her if I didn't get her soon. After another night I set a live trap and was able to save her.  We took them to the vet and got them checked and got shots and after a short time looking for them a home we had them fixed and they've settled in.  It is obvious that they were abused before being dumped. When I get after a fly with the swatter he just trembles in fear. And she braces for a hit every time you reach to pet her. As time passed we know why. She just will not stay consistent with going outside on her own like he will. She does good if you see her out in the morning and at night but just when you think that she's got it and don't see her out it's not long until she relapses. And when it's raining you might as well plan on making her go out. We have to keep pads available and even then she misses some times. A co-worker told me that's just the breed. He has one.
Well my wife's been out of work for a while and has gotten a good job now that requires her to be out and about during the week and a home inspection up to four times a month. We have to get this resolved or find them a new home. I say "them" because they have always been together and the play with each other and clean each other all the time. My wife would keep him but I can't imagine separating them. They are both great with kids. He loves attention from anyone while she takes some time to warm up to anyone but has never bitten; even toddlers. She bites him if he gets into her food. Once she's warmed up to you she'll be there right beside you.
They need to be with a senior or senior couple that are home-bodies and enjoy the companionship; and can see her out routinely .


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 4, 2017)

Crate them up when you are away. Walk before putting in, and immediately after getting out. Females in general don't like to mess in the "home". If the dogs like each other as much as you say, get an extra large crate so both can fit easily. Contrary to o what folks say, crates are not cruel. But, you must be diligent and consistent. My wife adopted a Great Pyrenees that has the same problem as far as thinking she is going to be beaten if you have any kind of stick around her. We are trying to desensitize her to sticks and such by rubbing her with one as we talk to her and pet her. It wouldn't be a big deal except for the fact that she is a 135 hairy bulldozer when she reacts to the stick. Good luck with your pups and good on you guys for taking them in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

Havana Dude said:


> Crate them up when you are away. Walk before putting in, and immediately after getting out. Females in general don't like to mess in the "home". If the dogs like each other as much as you say, get an extra large crate so both can fit easily. Contrary to o what folks say, crates are not cruel. But, you must be diligent and consistent. My wife adopted a Great Pyrenees that has the same problem as far as thinking she is going to be beaten if you have any kind of stick around her. We are trying to desensitize her to sticks and such by rubbing her with one as we talk to her and pet her. It wouldn't be a big deal except for the fact that she is a 135 hairy bulldozer when she reacts to the stick. Good luck with your pups and good on you guys for taking them in.



This, ^^^^


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ours are so much crate trained we bought them a 10x10x6 when we are away for the day and they will not go in the big pen.


----------

